# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Aide SOLMAN / BPMON

## RomFou

Bonjour  tous !

Je vous fait une mise en situation rapide et claire :
J'ai deux tables, une FOURNISSEUR et l'autre COMMANDEUn fournisseur peut avoir zro, une ou plusieurs commande. Une commande n'appartient qu'a un fournisseur
Je souhaite savoir qu'elles sont les fournisseurs qui n'ont pas de commande grce a solman ! Pour le moment j'ai russi en programmants directement en ABAP, je ressort les fournisseurs avec commande d'un cot et sans de l'autre, rien de bien compliquer. 

Mais j'aimerai le faire avec Solman, j'ai penser  BPMON cot Table entry counter mais je me heurte  un problme :
Pour trouver qu'elles fournisseurs ont des commandes, c'est pas difficile il suffit juste de faire remonter la cl trangre de la table commande reli a la table fournisseur. Si cette cl est prsente dans la table commande c'est que le fournisseur a au moin une commande !Mais pour faire sortir ceux qui n'ont pas de commande, je n'y arrive pas. Il faudrait regarder directement dans la table Fournisseur et regarder qu'elle fournisseur n'a pas de liaison avec la table commande 


Une ide ?  ::ccool::

----------

